# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  0907.545440() Sửa chửa máy hút bụi quận 5 khong chạy kêu to hút yếu

## vfpprok2

Điện Lạnh Thịnh Phát Chuyên sửa chữa máy hút bụi quận 5 và các quận lân cận trên địa bàn TPHCM. Với đội ngủ nhân viên kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp và lâu năm chúng tôi cam kết mang đến cho quý khách dịch vụ *sửa chữa máy hút bụi quận 5* uy tín, chất lượng và giá cả phải chăng nhất.Trong quá trình sử dụng *sửa chữa máy hút bụi quận 5* nếu *sửa chữa máy hút bụi quận 5* của quý khách xảy ra các sự cố hỏng hóc không mong muốn thì hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi theo số *086.682.2040 - 093.888.7374* để được tư vấn kiểm tra và báo giá sửa chữa một cách nhanh chóng và chuyên nghiệp nhất.



*Vì sao bạn nên chọn chúng tôi:*
Kỹ thuật viên sửa chữa lành nghề, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm.Đến tận nhà khách hàng để sửa chữa.Địa bàn hoạt động: toàn khu vực nội thành thành phố.(chúng tôi không ngại xa).Kiểm tra & báo giá trước khi sửa chữa.Giá sửa chữa hợp lý theo giá hãng.













*Phương châm " Uy Tín Là Sức Mạnh - Chất Lượng Là Hàng Đầu ":* 






































Kỹ thuật viên tận tình giải đáp thắc mắc quý khách nhiệt tình.Tôn trọng lời hứa với khách hàng, giải đáp thắc mắc của khách hàng sớm nhất có thểNói chuyện với khách hàng bằng ngôn ngữ chuẩn mực và thành thậtLuôn chú ý cải thiện chất lượng dịch vụ với sự giúp đỡ của các chuyên gia.Lắng nghe khách hàng, hiểu điều khách hàng cần và trả lời trên quan điểm của khách hàng.Linh kiện thay thế chính hãng, bảo hành linh kiện thay thế dài hạn.





























*Chuyên* *sửa máy hút bụi quận 5** tại nhà:* 
 1. Máy hút bụi không hút

 2. Máy hút bụi không hoạt động

 3. Máy hút bụi Kêu to

 4. Máy hút bụi hoạt động(hút) nẹt lửa ( đánh lửa)

 5. Máy hút bụi cháy môtơ

 6. Máy hút bụi mất nguồn (không vô điện)

 7. Máy hút bụi Hư bạc đạn

 8. Thay than máy hút bụi

 9. Cung cấp ống hút và túi lọc bụi chính hãng. [img]file:///C:\Users\thanh\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image001.png[/img]





























































































































*CÔNG TY TNHH TM-KT TPH TH**Ị**NH PHÁT*














*ĐỊA CHỈ : 23/3 ĐƯỜNG C1 ( CỘNG HÒA)- PHƯỜNG 13 - QUẬN TÂN BÌNH*

 CHI NHÁNH QUẬN 5: 8 5 / 5 BẠCH VÂN PHƯỜNG 5 QUẬN 5

*ĐIỆN THOẠI :* :*086.682.2040 - 093.888.7374*

----------

